# B7 Passat Rear Fog Light



## dblk22vball (Aug 26, 2013)

My family is moving to Finland from the USA for a couple of years. We would like to take our 2012 Passat with us.

I understand that one of the requirements is to add rear Fog Lights.

Looking at this thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5831290-How-to-activate-rear-fog-light), I see what I think needs to be done.

If your car is here in the states, then you need:
The Euro Switch with Rear Fog setting.
Trigger Wire from the switch.
Vag-Com to change coding for the Rear Fog Light.
Red Bulb, or singular Euro Rear Fog assembly for the Right Hand side Rear Fog Light

Switch (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B7--2.5L/Lighting/Switches/ES252792/)
Trigger Wire? (http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/000_979_009/ES265357/)

ECS said that they do not have a rear fog light kit yet for the B7, but I could buy this set off the concept model (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B7--2.5L/Lighting/Tail_Light/ES2608329/). Not looking to pay $700, plus it ships AFTER we move (not gonna work).

There is also this guide for the B6 on wiring it http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f...orMK5RearFogLightInstallationInstructions.pdf). Is it the same for the B7? 

If I missed a how-to somewhere please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The ECS guide for rear fog install: the electronics are different. It is for pre-2010 models.

The how to? Can't help you.

Where is the rear fog on the NMS Passat? No idea May have to look at the Chinese (Shanghai) equivalent.


----------

